# Harness



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

How many of you use this type of harness and if so, do you prefer it over the common harness?

http://www.gollygear.com/softcollar.htm


Thanks for your input!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I have one of this kind but I prefer the ones that fasten with velcro because they are easier to put on and take off.

I have that kind of harness but I prefer the ones that fasten with velcro because they are easier to put on and take off.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

We have this harness in pink. I like it because it's really soft, you can wash it, and it holds up really well. The negative is that it goes over the head which can be a problem for lots of dogs. There is also one simlar to it by Gooby if that is easier for you to get.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie has a Puppia harness that we love. For us the only down side is that it can cause mats if left on the dog too long. She doesn't mind things going over her head, though, and I know that some do. I really like it because of the broad fabric piece that would distribute the force if we were in a car accident (I buckle it into her carseat).

I highly recommend Puppia harnesses! Check out The New York Dog Shop, they have all different fabrics and colors. Josie has the pink floral "Orion" harness.

Josie says: I love to wear my harness, cuz it means I get to go with!!!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I think these look really good and comfy!
I am thinking about getting the purple one!
I have a snap kind that to me is better than the velcro bc I think the velcro would pull her hair.








Also I trust the snap kind so I can yank her up to my hand quicker when that scary lab and jack russell come around the corner and the owners say they won't hurt her..








I had a velcro once that ripped right off.







It only had one strip.
The only thing is I would have to rhinestone or rip that puppia ugly tag off.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Wookie has a Puppia harness and a Gooby, I think I prefer the Gooby. I find it goes on easier and I use it more often.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't have one exactly like that, but I have a couple which are that wide. They matted Coco's hair so badly that I never use them. I use one which is just small straps much like a collar would have.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Got 2. 1 for each doggie. In Camo.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I have one in the sky blue and think it is fab. Snoop finds it very comfy although as mentioned in previous posts it can cause a bit of matting under his front legs. But with regular brushing its not a big issue!
It has stopped the horrible choking sounds he use to do with other harnesses!


----------

